# Boat and Caravan Show 2010 Competition



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have 10 sets of tickets available for the above show

To win a set all you have to do is to answer the three following simple questions.

1. What is nukeadmin's real name ? (not to be confused with another MHF member  )

2. How many Members (to the nearest thousand) does Motorhomefacts.com have?

3. Who provides the news service on Motorhome Radio, is it SKY, IRN, FSN, INA, or APP?

Clues - Answers to questions 1 and 2 can be found under the "subscriptions" drop down (in the yellow area at the top of the home page); 
the answer to question 3 can be found by listening around the start of every new hour on http://www.motorhomeradio.com.

Send answers to admin @ motorhomefacts.com (without the spaces) or PM me

All the correct answers will be put in a hat on Monday February 15th at 0800 and the winners will be notified by PM on that day and their tickets posted.

More info on the boat and caravan show can be found here: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/article-100--0-0.html


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok the combined winners for the competition and twitter following are in as follows:-

DABurleigh
Melly
Geraldandannie
cronkle

this leaves 6 sets of tickets remaining so I will be extending the date until Friday @ 5pm


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bought my ticket at 5am today  see I don't notice everything


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol Frank now let that be a lesson, read EVERY Post


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

MHF's fault allowing rallies with no dongle coverage :lol:

PS I've decided to put a link to my competition on every thread I post to >Here it is<


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!
What a surprise I never win anything normally.
Maybe I should do the lottery too this week.
On second thoughts I won't be greedy.


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

Well, I must be really stupid. Followed the link to listen to the radio. How do you get it to play? 

Pammy


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

new winners as follows:-
betsy
xgx
pammy
zappy61
hezbez


1 set of tickets remain


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

can all the winners please PM me with your address to send the tickets to


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

and the final winner is beegee

Competition is now closed, need all addresses in to me via PM asap so i can get the tickets to you


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Tickets arrived today.
Ta muchos


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Tickets arrived today. 

Thank you very, very much, we will enjoy.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes my tickets arrived today.
Many thanks.


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

My tickets arrived today too. Thank you very much.

Pammy


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Dave.... which stand has the free coffee too?


----------



## betsy (Oct 8, 2007)

Hello Dave

Tickets arrived in the post today - thank you. Will be there on the Sunday - might see you there.

Colin and Liz


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Ooh thanks. Tickets just arrived and I hadn't even noticed that I had won (hence no PM with address).

Thanks again!


----------

